# pan am champs - venezuala



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Smokin*

Way to go guys ... shoot and take lessons with these two kids ... they`re are keeners and great kids .... look for them in the future as icons as well as molly too.....


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

*Smokin'*

is the word! Great Job.

I have looked everywhere i could think of and can't find anything on the Pan-Am Games.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I cannot find a website any for this either


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

ive had no luck in finding a website either but hopefully someone can spill the beans if any news comes up. the list of the team is posted on the fca website

andrew (big F) is down there..... and a few other ater's i think....


----------



## Rick Webb (Apr 13, 2008)

dutchy said:


> hey does anyone have any info on the how the team is doing in Venezuela?
> 
> I heard today that Chris Perkins had top score for both 90m, and 70m!!! This is huge considering he's only a cadet shooting in the junior category!! way to go buddy!!!
> 
> ...


I believe this is the web site, with no results posted. www.coparco.org


----------



## Hardchargers (May 19, 2005)

The only result I have been able to come up with is ButterCup finished with 5 Gold Medals.

Nice goin' B/C


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

wow!!! nice shooting

good for "buttercup" .. for all those who are unaware of this buttercup it is Chris Perkins!!

so be sure to congratulate him!! and lets just hope this name will stick on a provincial and national level:tongue:

good job buddy!!!!


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I just read on Victoria Rogers facebook that she took the silver medal.

That is a job well done.


----------

